# Can a Verizon phone be unlocked to work with Bell mobility?



## Carsomyr (Dec 3, 2020)

Specifically I'm considering buying a Samsung z fold 2 (Verizon model SM-F916U) to use in Quebec with bell mobility. 

How can I find out whether this is possible? 
How can I find out if the device is compatible?


----------



## Toothless (Dec 3, 2020)

Call up Bell and see if they can bring the phone to their network. If their customer service was worth anything they can answer your question.

Probably will need the IMEI number in the settings, so might be a good idea on finding that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2020)

Will my mobile phone or smartphone work on the Bell network?
					

Bring your mobile phone or smartphone to Bell Mobility.



					support.bell.ca
				





Your device must be compatible with at least one of the following bands:

UMTS: band 2 or 5
LTE: band 2, 4, 5, 7, 12, 13 or 17

IDK why you would get the verizon edition, the phone you want comes in an unlocked edition (Actual model #: SM-F916UZNAXAA)









						SM-F916UZNAXAA | Galaxy Z Fold2 5G 256GB (Unlocked) Mystic Bronze | Samsung Business
					

Discover the Samsung Galaxy Z Fold2 5G 256GB (Unlocked) in Mystic Bronze, enhancing work with a true 2-in-1 experience-a smartphone when folded and a tablet when unfolded.




					www.samsung.com
				




and supports these bands:


Network
2G GSM
GSM850,GSM900,DCS1800,PCS1900
2G CDMA
CDMA800,USPCS1900
3G UMTS
B1(2100),B2(1900),B5(850),B8(900)
3G CDMA
BC0(800),BC1(1900)
4G FDD LTE
B2(1900),B3(1800),B4(AWS),B5(850),B7(2600),B8(900),B12(700),B13(700),B18(800),B19(800),B20(800),B26(850),B28(700),B66(AWS-3)
4G TDD LTE
B38(2600),B39(1900),B40(2300),B41(2500),B46(5200),B48(3600)
SIM Slot Type
SIM 1 + Embedded SIM


of which is supports all of bells UMTS bands and Bell Canadas: 2, 4, 5, 7, 12, and 13 LTE bands.

technologically it should function. Assuming you got the unlocked version and not the verizon edition of which the actual model number is SM-F916UZNAVZW .

The verizon edition covers the following bands:


Network
2G GSM
GSM850,GSM900,DCS1800,PCS1900
2G CDMA
CDMA800,USPCS1900
3G UMTS
B1(2100),B2(1900),B5(850),B8(900)
3G CDMA
BC0(800),BC1(1900)
4G FDD LTE
B2(1900),B3(1800),B4(AWS),B5(850),B7(2600),B8(900),B12(700),B13(700),B18(800),B19(800),B20(800),B26(850),B28(700),B66(AWS-3)
4G TDD LTE
B38(2600),B39(1900),B40(2300),B41(2500),B46(5200),B48(3600)
SIM Slot Type
SIM 1 + Embedded SIM









						SM-F916UZNAVZW | Galaxy Z Fold2 5G 256GB (Verizon) Mystic Bronze | Samsung Business
					

Discover the Samsung Galaxy Z Fold2 5G 256GB (Verizon) in Mystic Bronze, enhancing work with a true 2-in-1 experience-a smartphone when folded and a tablet when unfolded.




					www.samsung.com
				




I'll let you actually wade through the comparison though.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> IDK why you would get the verizon edition, the phone you want comes in an unlocked edition (Actual model #: SM-F916UZNAXAA)


I'd have to assume the price difference is the deciding factor.
Phones locked to a carrier are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I'd have to assume the price difference is the deciding factor.
> Phones locked to a carrier are a lot cheaper.



Thats true and fair, but if your talking about compatibility with a network, i'd spend the extra $$ to not have a $1700 paper weight.


----------



## Carsomyr (Dec 4, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Thats true and fair, but if your talking about compatibility with a network, i'd spend the extra $$ to not have a $1700 paper weight.



true but I read through both those phones (SM-F916UZNAXAA and SM-F916UZNAVZW) and aren't they EXACTLY the same aside from being locked to a carrier?
Considering this is an Android phone, I'm guessing it shouldn't be too hard to get it unlocked


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2020)

Carsomyr said:


> true but I read through both those phones (SM-F916UZNAXAA and SM-F916UZNAVZW) and aren't they EXACTLY the same aside from being locked to a carrier?
> Considering this is an Android phone, I'm guessing it shouldn't be too hard to get it unlocked



The OS has nothing to do with it. The basebands are likely programmed for the carrier, you would need to pay off the phone and request a carrier unlock before it will operate on another network.


----------



## Carsomyr (Dec 4, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> The OS has nothing to do with it. The basebands are likely programmed for the carrier, you would need to pay off the phone and request a carrier unlock before it will operate on another network.


oh ok sorry.

so if i got this right, the only way to unlock a "pre-programmed phone" is through the PROVIDER it's locked for ONLY? right?
(verizon in this case)


----------

